# Transfering locals?



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

How hard is it to transfer to another local without getting 2000 hrs? From what I know you have to get voted in?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> How hard is it to transfer to another local without getting 2000 hrs? From what I know you have to get voted in?


Why do you want to full blown transfer? Can't you just travel to the other local? Are you in 134?

Transferring locals isn't easy. More often than not if you work off of book 2, and stick around...you're known as a Flea. I don't know of many times...maybe 3 times that I've ever heard of where someone actually "transferred" to another local. One was an Apprentice, the second was because he got a job as an instructor in another local, and the third guy was just lucky. LOL


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I transferred locals, not a problem at all.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Really Dr? Cool how did you go about it?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow! Most often what I have experienced with persons trying to jam their ticket into another local is it most often causes hard feelings among the local members. In some cases members with desires to become a member of a different local see that this local has benefits that theirs does not? Maybe employment for years to come or better H&W and or a retirement plan thats better than theirs. Now Brother Steve you lost me on the flea comment (hey isnt that something found on your dogs?)


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Wow! Most often what I have experienced with persons trying to jam their ticket into another local is it most often causes hard feelings among the local members. In some cases members with desires to become a member of a different local see that this local has benefits that theirs does not? Maybe employment for years to come or better H&W and or a retirement plan thats better than theirs. Now Brother Steve you lost me on the flea comment (hey isnt that something found on your dogs?)


Ha! When I first heard the phrase I said the same thing Noah! Then someone from the Hawaiian local explained it. A flea is a traveller who stays permanently. Like fleas on a dog. I swear I spit beer out laughing so hard.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Why do you want to full blown transfer? Can't you just travel to the other local? Are you in 134?
> 
> Transferring locals isn't easy. More often than not if you work off of book 2, and stick around...you're known as a Flea. I don't know of many times...maybe 3 times that I've ever heard of where someone actually "transferred" to another local. One was an Apprentice, the second was because he got a job as an instructor in another local, and the third guy was just lucky. LOL



I want to transfer because Chicago isn't my home. I applied to the local, got it, and moved here for the program. Now I am at the point where I want to be back home closer to my family and friends. Not stuck here for the rest of my life. I thought we were all supposed to be "brothers."


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> Ha! When I first heard the phrase I said the same thing Noah! Then someone from the Hawaiian local explained it. A flea is a traveller who stays permanently. Like fleas on a dog. I swear I spit beer out laughing so hard.


I do not know whom you speak of from Hawaii but it does not make sense to me.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

henderson14 said:


> I want to transfer because Chicago isn't my home. I applied to the local, got it, and moved here for the program. Now I am at the point where I want to be back home closer to my family and friends. Not stuck here for the rest of my life. I thought we were all supposed to be "brothers."


Wheres home?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> I do not know whom you speak of from Hawaii but it does not make sense to me.


Their former Training Director Dave L...not going to put his full name up here. He laughs about it because HE was originally from Tennessee and traveled to Hawaii years and years ago...and stayed. He was one of the guys that came to NYC in the 80's when Hawaii was redoing their local!

Then he went on to become their TD! LOL

And Henderson, we ARE all Brothers man. I tell people this all the time:

It's a Brotherhood not a Neighborhood. Part of that is a lot of ribbing. It's not malicious, or harmful, it's all in fun. It's how you take it really. My friend Dave in Hawaii would say to the guys who call him a flea...

Ha this flea is the only reason you guys learned anything in your apprenticeship! There are a lot of nicknames...mostly rude...that float around from State to State. I've found making friends all over the country to be the most rewarding thing brother. 

Here's Brotherhood. I broke down in Atlanta when I was 19yrs old. There were no "cell phones" commonly available then. I phoned home, my old man told me to find the "big peach". Local 613. and to ask for a certain guy.

I found the place with the help of a cop..yeah they have a HUGE freaking peach on their roof. LOL

I asked for this guy who my dad worked with years ago when HE traveled. Turns out the guy was their Asst. Business Manager. 

He remembered my dad, took me in for the night, had my POS car towed to their Hall, and gave me bus money BACK to NYC. 

Two weeks later my dad and I drove down to get the car. Guess what. 

IT WAS FIXED. On the house. We had dinner at my dads friends house that night and spent the night in their guest bedroom. 

How about THAT for brotherhood?? I still have a LU 613 tshirt from that weekend that they gave me. 

THAT is what it's all about man.


----------

